# Do you own a Ranger Phantom or a Banshee. Need your expert prop advice PLEASE!



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Add a shaw wing, or something similar. The wing will add water around the prop and give you more grip and help prevent the cavitation.


----------



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

Vpdiaz said:


> Add a shaw wing, or something similar. The wing will add water around the prop and give you
> more grip and help prevent the cavitation.


That will be my remedy if I can't get the prop right. Thanks


----------



## Robbcoats (11 mo ago)

What did you end up with prop wise ?


----------



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

SWW3 Powertech 12 pitch, the SWW3 that I had from previous rig was actually a 13 pitch. I had forgotten that early on while figuring out the right prop for previous rig I had bought a 13 pitch. Decided to double check the part number on prop. SWW3 12p is the perfect pitch/cup combination
for my current rig. Awesome hole shot, with motor mounted one hole from highest possible mount height I can run all the way up on the jack efficiently with 18 psi of water pressure. Greatly reduced porpousing, practically eliminated, with more usable trim. It's no speed demon but runs 30-34mph depending on load. It fulfills my needs and is very responsive.


----------



## Robbcoats (11 mo ago)

Papa said:


> SWW3 Powertech 12 pitch, the SWW3 that I had from previous rig was actually a 13 pitch. I had forgotten that early on while figuring out the right prop for previous rig I had bought a 13 pitch. Decided to double check the part number on prop. SWW3 12p is the perfect pitch/cup combination
> for my current rig. Awesome hole shot, with motor mounted one hole from highest possible mount height I can run all the way up on the jack efficiently with 18 psi of water pressure. Greatly reduced porpousing, practically eliminated, with more usable trim. It's no speed demon but runs 30-34mph depending on load. It fulfills my needs and is very responsive.


Thanks man!


----------

